# The two brats.



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I was FINALLY able to get Tilly on my brothers hand without her flying off. And Mali on my friends hand. Anyways I was also just testing my new camera out. 











My friend and Mali.










Brother and Tilly.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pictures, Mali and Tilly are just beautiful


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

They are both so cute!!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  Mali and Tilly are looking good


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Just a few more.  
(I haven't stopped taking photos, **** new cameras. Haha).


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  We don't mind new photos


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i love the pearls and yes we do love lots of pics


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Taa. 
I got some really good ones photos of all 3 of my tiels.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are beautiful babies. I don't know who was looking more nervous though, your brother or Tilly!! LOL!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice photos  They are all so cute  What is the pink stuff on Mali's cere area


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

When I posted the photos here, I noticed it too, and I'm like whoa what the heck. And I went and checked, but the pink stuff I am gonna assume is just where her fur hasn't grown there, it doesn't look as bad as it does on the photo. 

I'll go take another photo and see if the same thing happens lol.










Yeah, see on the side of her beak, it's like that on both sides. I wonder if it'll grow or stay like that.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I found a link read under baldness http://www.avianweb.com/featherdisorders.html It says it can be genetic among other things. Just tell her that bald is beautiful


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Ooo! Well that's alright then just as long there's nothing wrong with her. 

Mali's 6 months old now, so shouldn't she be going through her first moult? (friend said she should be) but I wasn't gonna be 100% sure she is right. And if it's her first moult, will this be when she starts losing her pearls if she's a boy? I'm not sure what she is, cause she's very vocal and chirpy the only thing she doesn't do which I have seen someone say is bang her beak against things. 

I don't think Tilly has even had her first moult either (or she is and I haven't noticed) she's 7 months, although not long ago (I made a thread about it) I thought she had something wrong with her and I mentioned she had pin feathers coming through and she was picking at that one spot all the time and still is.

Also, I haven't seen any feathers laying around on the cage, but I know nothing about the whole moulting thing, so that's why I am asking. :wacko:


----------

